# Karolina Kurkova - Paris Fashion Week Show - January 27, 2011 - (x30)



## Kurupt (29 Jan. 2011)

​


----------



## Punisher (29 Jan. 2011)

einfach genial, danke


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2011)

Scharfe Pics von Karolina :thx: dir


----------



## Q (31 Jan. 2011)

looooooooooong legs  :thumbup: THX for sharing!


----------



## robo (22 Feb. 2011)

WUAAAAH, Perfect. Thanks so much for those pics!


----------



## mc_hummer (5 Okt. 2012)

Wow, vielen Dank für KK!!!


----------

